# معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة



## مورا مارون (24 يوليو 2008)

إليكم هذه المعلومات الغريبه -بالنسبة لي على الأقل- و الممتعة​ 





 

إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فانه يظل واقفاً 
لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضا​ 







الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط 
طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فانه يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الثعلب فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد.​ 


 




وضعية عيني الحمار في رأسه تسمح
له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم في آن واحد.​ 




 


زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه ​ 

من على مسافة 8 كيلومترات ​ 







 

النعامة تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل
قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين. ​ 









 

يستطيع رأس الثعبان أن يلدغ 
حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على بتره. ​ 



يتعين على معدة الإنسان أن تفرز 
بطانة مخاطية جديدة كل أسبوعين وإلا فإنها ستهضم نفسها.​ 



 

هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر 
باسم «النمل السفاح» وذلك لأنه يشن غارات على 
مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب 
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل 
كعبيد لديه! ​ 



 

النعامة لا تدفن رأسها في الرمال
هرباً من الخطر بل بحثاً عن الماء.​ 



 

لاحظ العلماء أن النمل «يتثاءب» 
كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح.​ 





 

50 في المائة من الحرابي (جمع حرباء)
الموجودة في العالم تتمركز في مدغشقر. ​ 




قبل بضع سنوات، ضربت صاعقة رعدية 
ملعبا لكرة القدم في جمهورية الكنغو الديمقراطية 
خلال إحدى المباريات ، الغريب أن تلك الصاعقة قتلت
جميع لاعبي احد الفريقين في حين لم يصب أي 
لاعب من لاعبي الفريق المنافس بسوء. ​ 

أي قطعة ورق مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على
نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات ، مهما كانت مساحتها كبيرة.​ 




 

حجم الشمس يوازي 330330 مرة مقارنة بحجم الأرض. ​ 



 

عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة ، 
إلا أن ذلك العدد يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند الوصول إلى سن البلوغ ​ 



 



 

العضوان الوحيدان في جسم الإنسان اللذان 
لا يتوقفان عن النمو طوال الحياة هما الأنف والأذنان. ​ 
تحتوى معدة الإنسان على نحو 35 مليون غدة هضمية.​ 
*يتبع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يوليو 2008)

أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان,,, هي اللسان. ​ 

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x425 والحجم 30 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 

حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يساوي 
حجم سيارة ، أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله نحو 5 أمتار.​ 

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x480 والحجم 50 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 



 

من الناحية العلمية ، يعد الموز من الأعشاب 
بينما تعد الطماطم فاكهة.​ 




 

تحتوي شبكية العين على نحو 135 مليون
خلية حسية مسئولة عن التقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان.​ 



 

عدد الأميين على مستوى العالم 
يبلغ نحو ملياري شخص.​ 



 

مجموع البحيرات الموجودة في كندا وحدها يزيد 
عن عدد البحيرات الموجودة في جميع دول العالم مجتمعة.​ 



 

مملكة «لوسوتو» الأفريقية محاطة من جميع 
جوانبها بجمهورية جنوب أفريقيا.​ 



 

عدد السياح الذين يزورون فرنسا سنوياً يزيد على
عدد سكانها الذي يبلغ نحو 60 مليون نسمة.​ 



 

يوجد أكثر من 50 ألف نهر في الصين. ​ 




 


الفلفل الحار يحتوي على أعلى نسبة ممكنة من
فيتامين «سي» مقارنة بجميع الخضراوات والفواكه الأخرى.​ 



 

السرعة القصوى للعيار الناري تبلغ حوالي 1065 متراً في
الثانية أي ما يوازي 3 أضعاف سرعة الصوت تقريباً. ​ 



 

إجمالي ثروات أغنى 3 أشخاص في العالم 
يزيد بكثير على إجمالي الدخل السنوي الذي يحصل
عليه 600 مليون شخص من سكان الدول
الأكثر فقرا في العالم. ​ 


 



كشفت بحوث مخبريه عن أن دخان السجائر 
يحتوي على أكثر من 200 مادة كيماوية سامة من بينها 43
مادة على الأقل تسبب السرطان. ​ 



 

في مصر الفرعونية كان الأسبوع يتألف من 10 أيام. 
في مصر الفرعونية، كانت جثث نساء النبلاء 
تترك لبضعة أيام قبل أن تبدأ إجراءات تحنيطها، وكان
الهدف من وراء ذلك هو السماح للجثة كي تفقد
رونقها ونضارتها حتى لا تبدو مثيرة في نظر المحنطين .​ 
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 يوليو 2008)

*10/10*

معلومات غريبة وبعضها مفيد جداً
كان فية سؤال فضولى كنت عاوز اعرف اجابته زمان, لية الرجل الصعيدي مش بياخد برد ؟!
عرفت الاجابة من الموضوع بتاعك 


> الفلفل الحار يحتوي على أعلى نسبة ممكنة من
> فيتامين «سي» مقارنة بجميع الخضراوات والفواكه الأخرى


وطبعا فيتامين سى بيقوى المناعة بالتالى بيقلل من فرص الاصابة بالبرد
-----------------​


> الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط
> طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فانه يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الثعلب فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد.


المعلومة دى مهمة جدا
كل حاجة فى الطبيعة ليها حكمة وليها هدف, مفيش حاجة معمولة عشوائية او زيادة,
ودا بيأكد ان فية خالق خلق الطبيعة بدقة وحكمة رائعة.
المنطقى ان كائن مثل الثعلب هو حيوان من المفترض ان اول اهتمام لديه هو غرائزه فقط مثل الطعام والجنس فقط ولكن والعجيب جدا ان هذا الحيوان الغير عاقل والذى لا يعرف ما معنى الاخلاق ولا يعرف المعانى الانسانة السامية مثل الحب والاخلاص والوفاء, كيف له ان يكون مخلص لهذة الدرجة الا يتزوج غير واحدة فقط فى حياته !!!!
البشر لا يفعلون ذلك !
ما الحكمة فى ذلك هل يقول لنا الله ان الحيوان الذى اشتهر بمكره وخبثه يعرف ويجيد معنى الاخلاص والوفاء الذى نحن البشر بعضنا لا يعرفه ؟! 
اعتقد ان الوصايا التى يريدنا الله ان نعمل بها موجودة بشكل مرئى امامنا من خلال الكائنات الحية التى تحيط بنا (لمن لا يقرأ ) 
ويمكن لهذا السبب تحلت غالبية القبائل القديمة بنوع من الالتزام بقوانين سامية تشبة الوصايا العشر التى نعرفها وهذة القوانين بنوها  من سلوك الكائنات الحية التى تحيط بها حيث ان مصدر التعلم لهذة القبائل هى الطبيعة والكائنات الحية المحيطة بها.

واعتذر على الاطالة فى التعليق ولكنك ذكرتى معلومة لم اكن اتخيلها بالفعل

ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يوليو 2008)

اكتسريم ازيك اشتقنا للردودك المهمة في لمواضيع
ما الحكمة فى ذلك هل يقول لنا الله ان الحيوان الذى اشتهر بمكره وخبثه يعرف ويجيد معنى الاخلاص والوفاء الذى نحن البشر بعضنا لا يعرفه ؟! 

فعلاا التامل داه مهم اوي بيعطينا دفع للامام يا اكستريم في عظمة ربنا 

ربنا ينور افكارك وطريقك 

ويديك نعمة اكتر في حياتك 
بجد نورت موضوعي ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*



> كشفت بحوث مخبريه عن أن دخان السجائر
> يحتوي على أكثر من 200 مادة كيماوية سامة من بينها 43
> مادة على الأقل تسبب السرطان.


*هو احنا عملنا حمله من شويه ..ما هو علشان الضرر الفظيع للتدخين .....ميرررسى يا مورا ومنتظرين المزيد من الموضوعات المهمه .. وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*

شكراااااااااا جدا جدا
على الموضوع الجامد يامورا
الموضوع حلو فعلا وكله معلومات بنعرفها لأول مرة تقريبا
شكرا كمان مرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*



dona nabil قال:


> *هو احنا عملنا حمله من شويه ..ما هو علشان الضرر الفظيع للتدخين .....ميرررسى يا مورا ومنتظرين المزيد من الموضوعات المهمه .. وربنا يباركك .​*


 

*اهلاااااا دوناااااااا*

*وانا نزلت موضوعات في الحملة *

*كمان ما عم قصر حبيبتي*

*الموضوع هام للغاية*​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكراااااااااا جدا جدا
> 
> على الموضوع الجامد يامورا
> الموضوع حلو فعلا وكله معلومات بنعرفها لأول مرة تقريبا
> ...


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*

*



			الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط 
طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فانه يظل عزباً طوال حياته،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اصيل والنبى
بجد يا مورا معلومات جامدة جدا وكتير منها مكنتش اعرفها
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*

*



			ما الحكمة فى ذلك هل يقول لنا الله ان الحيوان الذى اشتهر بمكره وخبثه يعرف ويجيد معنى الاخلاص والوفاء الذى نحن البشر بعضنا لا يعرفه ؟! 
اعتقد ان الوصايا التى يريدنا الله ان نعمل بها موجودة بشكل مرئى امامنا من خلال الكائنات الحية التى تحيط بنا (لمن لا يقرأ ) 
ويمكن لهذا السبب تحلت غالبية القبائل القديمة بنوع من الالتزام بقوانين سامية تشبة الوصايا العشر التى نعرفها وهذة القوانين بنوها من سلوك الكائنات الحية التى تحيط بها حيث ان مصدر التعلم لهذة القبائل هى الطبيعة والكائنات الحية المحيطة بها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عن جد ما فى اروع من هيك تعليق اكستريم
تسلم على تعليقاتك الروعة الى بجد بتعجبنى جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزود موهبتك فى التأمل*


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى اوى اوى اوى يا مورا على الموضوع الى فى منتهى لروعة دة *
*ربنا يبار حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا مورا 

بس المعلومات دى اغرب علينا منك


ولم نكن نتوقعها من قبل


----------



## merj07 (25 يوليو 2008)

بجد شكرا ليكي بجد معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## sara A (27 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا مورا على الموضوع الجميل 
بعض المعلومات عندى خلفيه عنها وبعضها جديد
موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## ziad14d (27 يوليو 2008)

حلووه تسلمون بس انا جعت واريد اكل موز الاعشاب الحين , سلام  الكم


----------



## missorang2006 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*

*معلومات جدا غريبة بس في اشياء درستها جديد  
و هي معطاه عن نظريات حديثة في موضوعك عكسها مثل:



			أي قطعة ورق مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على
نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات ، مهما كانت مساحتها كبيرة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة ، 
إلا أن ذلك العدد يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند الوصول إلى سن البلوغ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 دي مش عارفة ازاي لانه طول عمرنا مندرس انه جسم الانسان 206 عظمة الااذا كان المقصود الانسان البالغ

بس عنجد معلومات حلوة مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررة*


----------



## حنين الكون (27 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*

مرسي كتير ليكي يا مورا علي المعلومات الجميلة دي


----------



## Moony34 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*

موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمة جدا...
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*



جيلان قال:


> *اصيل والنبى*
> *بجد يا مورا معلومات جامدة جدا وكتير منها مكنتش اعرفها*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 


*اهلااا جيلان منوره حبيبتي*

*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى اوى اوى اوى يا مورا على الموضوع الى فى منتهى لروعة دة *
> 
> *ربنا يبار حياتك*
> 
> *اتمنالك كل خير*​


 


*هلااا جوجو منور الموضوع *

*وانت دايما مشاركنا بردودك الحلوة*


*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا مورا
> 
> بس المعلومات دى اغرب علينا منك
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

*الحمدلله انو العنوان مطابق للمحتوى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*اهلاا منور*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

merj07 قال:


> بجد شكرا ليكي بجد معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة :love_letter_send:


 

*الحمدلله انو العنوان مطابق للمحتوى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*اهلاا منور*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

sara a قال:


> ميرسى يا مورا على الموضوع الجميل
> بعض المعلومات عندى خلفيه عنها وبعضها جديد
> موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك


 

*منورة حبيبتي*

*المهم انو استفدتي من المعلومة*


*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

ziad14d قال:


> حلووه تسلمون بس انا جعت واريد اكل موز الاعشاب الحين , سلام الكم


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الف صحة زياد*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*



missorang2006 قال:


> *معلومات جدا غريبة بس في اشياء درستها جديد *
> *و هي معطاه عن نظريات حديثة في موضوعك عكسها مثل:*
> 
> *دي مش عارفة ازاي لانه طول عمرنا مندرس انه جسم الانسان 206 عظمة الااذا كان المقصود الانسان البالغ*
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

حنين الكون قال:


> ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات غريبة غريبة غريبة بس مفيدة*



marmar2004 قال:


> مرسي كتير ليكي يا مورا علي المعلومات الجميلة دي


 

*مرمر انت منورة حبيبتي*

*عايزين نسمع دايما ردودك الي ذي الامر معانا*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلووومات الحلوة


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بكلمة واحدة : يثبت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## مورا مارون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلووومات الحلوة








نورتي​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> بكلمة واحدة : يثبت .
> شكرا جزيلا .


 





​


----------



## ابنه الملك (28 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقى معلومات هايله يامورا حقيقى تسلم ايدك ياجميل
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات جميله اوى

شكرااااااااااااااا يا مورا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ابنه الملك قال:


> حقيقى معلومات هايله يامورا حقيقى تسلم ايدك ياجميل
> وربنا يعوضك


----------



## مورا مارون (4 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> معلومات جميله اوى​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا يا مورا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا وكله معلومات مفيده وبعضها غريب اول مرة اسمع عنها
ميرسى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى على المعلومات الجميله و الجديده دى​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وكله معلومات مفيده وبعضها غريب اول مرة اسمع عنها​
> ميرسى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى على المعلومات الجميله و الجديده دى


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا 
علي المعلومات دي


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااائعه ومفيده 
مرسىىىى يا مورا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_معلومات جميله جدا ومهمه جداااااا
حقيقى




​_


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*

إليكم 
هذه المعلومات الغريبه -بالنسبة لي على الأقل- و 
الممتعة





إذا مات 
الفيل وهو واقف فانه يظل واقفاً 
لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط 
أرضا





الثعلب لا 
يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط 
طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فانه يظل 
عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الثعلب فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر 
جديد.







وضعية 
عيني الحمار في رأسه تسمح
له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم في آن 
واحد.






زئير 
الأسد يمكن سماعه 
من على 
مسافة 8 كيلومترات 




النعامة 
تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل
قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين. 




يستطيع 
رأس الثعبان أن يلدغ 
حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على بتره. 




يتعين 
على معدة الإنسان أن تفرز 
بطانة مخاطية جديدة كل أسبوعين وإلا فإنها 
ستهضم نفسها.




هناك 
نوع من النمل يشتهر 
باسم «النمل السفاح» وذلك لأنه يشن
غارات على 
مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب 
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل 
كعبيد لديه! 




النعامة 
لا تدفن رأسها في الرمال
هرباً من الخطر بل بحثاً عن 
الماء.



لاحظ 
العلماء أن النمل «يتثاءب» 
كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في 
الصباح.





50 في 
المائة من الحرابي (جمع حرباء)
الموجودة في العالم تتمركز في مدغشقر. 





قبل بضع 
سنوات، ضربت صاعقة رعدية 
ملعبا لكرة القدم في جمهورية الكنغو 
الديمقراطية 
خلال إحدى المباريات ، الغريب
أن تلك الصاعقة 
قتلت
جميع لاعبي احد الفريقين في حين لم يصب أي 
لاعب من لاعبي الفريق المنافس بسوء. 


أي قطعة 
ورق مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على
نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات ، مهما كانت مساحتها 
كبيرة.





حجم 
الشمس يوازي 330330 مرة مقارنة بحجم الأرض. 




عندما 
يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة ، 
إلا أن ذلك العدد يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند 
الوصول إلى سن البلوغ 






العضوان 
الوحيدان في جسم الإنسان اللذان 
لا يتوقفان عن النمو طوال الحياة هما الأنف 
والأذنان. 

تحتوى 
معدة الإنسان على
نحو 35 مليون غدة هضمية.!​


----------



## ارووجة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*

فعلا معلومات غريبة


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*

*شكرا" اخت  candy shop
على المعلومات الغريبة العجيبة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*

*ميرسي علي المعلومات القيمه والمهمه دي يا كاندي*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*



ارووجة قال:


> فعلا معلومات غريبة


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا ارووجتى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخت candy shop*​
> *على المعلومات الغريبة العجيبة*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات القيمه والمهمه دي يا كاندي*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*



ارووجة قال:


> فعلا معلومات غريبة


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*



candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا ميرو يا حبيبتى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااائعه ومفيده ​
> مرسىىىى يا مورا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات غريبة ومفيدة*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخت candy shop*​
> *على المعلومات الغريبة العجيبة*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


دنا الي منزلة الموضوع

ههههههههههههه


بس انا وكاندي واحد يا كليم عادي30:

ربنا يجمعنا اكترررررر


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو كتير يا مورا
فعلا" معلومات اول مرة نعرفها
وكلهم عجبونى جدا"
وخصوصا" بتاعت الثعلب يا ريت كال الرجال والنساء ايضا"
 يتعلمو منهاالوفاء للحبيب
شششكككرررااااا"""""" *​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير يا مورا*​
> *فعلا" معلومات اول مرة نعرفها*
> *وكلهم عجبونى جدا"*
> *وخصوصا" بتاعت الثعلب يا ريت كال الرجال والنساء ايضا"*
> ...


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه دي


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا ( مورا مارون ) .


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا ( مورا مارون ) .


 ميرسي ليك قلم حر

حجبلك موضوع اكدع منو برضوا 

عشان تثبتلي ياه

يامان

ميرسي​


----------

